# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene vragen over zorginstellingen >  Steun onze Belgische dokter Uyttersprot aub

## PINOKE123

wij zijn nog altijd naarstig op zoek naar mensen die onze petitie willen tekenen - onze dokter moet een megaboete betalen. waarom? omdat ze ons helpt?

tekenen jullie aub..

http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/s...teruyttersprot


Dank U wel allemaal......

Tita Anken

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb getekend ....
Iedereen graag zijn medewerking gevraagd; een arts die je probeert te helpen mag toch niet beboet worden zéker?????!!!!!!

----------


## PINOKE123

super lief van je....kun je wat reclame maken voor onze zaak?????? Moest je op facebook zitten, kun je het misschien op je profiel zetten of per mail naar je vrienden, kennissen, familie....sorry voor het korte antwoord maar ik ben de laatste weken echt slecht maar probeer toch nog voor onze dokter te vechten...of misschien via deze site...ik heb moeilijkheden met mijn weg te vinden in deze site...dikke knuffel van Tita uit Antwerpen

----------

